# Trace  Little Legend - (ex polo pony?)



## Tammytoo (22 October 2011)

I have acquired Little Legend a 15.2 hh bay tb mare believed 15 years old.  Whilst her history for the last 4/5 years is known, her passport was only issued in 2006 so I would be interested to know her history pre 2006.

It is thought she may have been a polo pony or ex racehorse or even both.  I would be delighted to hear from anyone who may have known her in the early years.  There is no dam or stallion named on the passport.  Stable name is Mandy.


----------



## Cuffey (23 October 2011)

There is a Point-to-pointer Little Legend but D.O.B is 2004 so not your horse.
If raced it was not under that name.


----------



## Tammytoo (23 October 2011)

Thanks Cuffey, I found that one too!

Obviously, there's no guarantee that her name was not changed when her passport was issued in 2006, giving d.o.b. as 1996.


----------



## LaurenM (26 October 2011)

What makes you think she's ex polo?


----------



## Tammytoo (27 October 2011)

LaurenM said:



			What makes you think she's ex polo? 

Click to expand...

A lady on another forum recognised her name and thought she had been a polo pony before her passport was issued.  Lots of failed racers are bought to play polo, but she's not listed under her passport name at Weatherbys.


----------



## LaurenM (29 October 2011)

It's just that my ex polo horse has a polo passport. I've tried searching my horse's past match records but they don't publish the horses' names! 

Was she micro chipped prior to the new passport being issued?


----------



## witchway (29 October 2011)

i wish you all the best in your search, I've 2 ex polo mares  1 who played for cheshire for 9yrs. the other i know played polo for knepp castle, west sussex & ham polo & although ive e.mailed theses clubs for history on the mare ther'e not really interested once theyve finished with them especially if theyve had an injury which mine has ,so is a companion. ham polo said they remembered her name?  but when i contacted the freeze mark place they cudnt say who owned her apart from that certain person freeze marked all his polo horses as he has so many. such a shame when they dont remember them personally, but i wish you all the best in your search.x


----------



## witchway (29 October 2011)

Also my 1st polo pony passport states yr of birth 1988 makes me wonder was this a guess as i cant remember when the 1st passports were issued that would make her 23 now, she is looking it but would of loved to know if it was right.


----------



## Tammytoo (31 October 2011)

LaurenM said:



			It's just that my ex polo horse has a polo passport. I've tried searching my horse's past match records but they don't publish the horses' names! 

Was she micro chipped prior to the new passport being issued?
		
Click to expand...

She was only micro-chipped last year so unless she has another that we don't know about that's a bit of a dead end.  Next time the vet comes out I'll ask him to check for extra microchips.


----------



## Tammytoo (31 October 2011)

witchway said:



			i wish you all the best in your search, I've 2 ex polo mares  1 who played for cheshire for 9yrs. the other i know played polo for knepp castle, west sussex & ham polo & although ive e.mailed theses clubs for history on the mare ther'e not really interested once theyve finished with them especially if theyve had an injury which mine has ,so is a companion. ham polo said they remembered her name?  but when i contacted the freeze mark place they cudnt say who owned her apart from that certain person freeze marked all his polo horses as he has so many. such a shame when they dont remember them personally, but i wish you all the best in your search.x
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou, witchway.  It would be nice if they kept a register of polo ponies, it would make tracing their history so much easier!  As for passports being compulsory for all horses and ponies - what a joke!  Hers was only issued in 2006 and as she is supposed to 15 it makes you wonder why?


----------



## LaurenM (31 October 2011)

That's suprising - my mares' previous polo home gave me quite a lot of details  She is registered with hurlingham polo club.


----------



## Mariposa (31 October 2011)

LaurenM said:



			That's suprising - my mares' previous polo home gave me quite a lot of details  .
		
Click to expand...

Same here. I play polo and have always found old owners of the ponies very useful in giving me informations about the ponies pasts. The HPA is very helpful at tracking old owners etc - well worth giving them a call, they were great when I was trying to find out one of our old pony's histories .


----------



## Tammytoo (1 November 2011)

Thanks LaurenM and Maripos - I shall give HPA a ring!


----------

